# Vintage Alu Redline Frame



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I really wanted one of the aluminum Redline frames back when they were advertising in the back of MBA during the early 90s. I don't know how rare these are but I've only seen one other. Some interesting features include the rivited on cable guides, 1-1/4 headset and the c-clip/press-in bottom bracket which all date it back to the early 1990s. The decals don't look original, but the paint may be. I originally had plans to strip and polish it and put some of the repro Redline BMX decals on it, but the paint is in better condition than I was expecting, so I may keep it. It is also on the heavy side for an alloy bike. After a bit of research, the only reference I could find on the early alloy Redlines was a mention in a thread about a 1991 Redline 60AL, which would be about the right time frame. I also know that Control Tech built the alloy BMX frames for Redline at one point, and I think they may have also built these, but I don't know for sure. Anyway, its not a 'ham, but I think its still a cool early alloy frame. This one will be on the long slow build track, otherwise I would have waited till it was finished to post. BTW, if anyone has any more information on these, or scans of the MBA ad, that would be appreciated.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I guess I should have been a little more clear about what I was asking for. I was hoping someone couuld either confirm or rule out the identity as a Redline. And if not, what is it? It looks about the right vintage, but the stickers look suspect. Also, I threw out all my old mags a few years ago befor a move:madman: , and I was hoping someone has a scan of the ad that they were running during the early 90s. Thanks


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Any Dropout Stampings?*

...not a Control Tech built frame

I'm getting more of a Fisher AL-1 vibe from that frame.


----------



## wahoofish (Feb 2, 2004)

frame resembles a 91 gary fisher supercaliber.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Stampings on bottom bracket are F1003 and under that 1047 the "F" is probably for Fisher then. The tubes are also stamped with an "E" in a diamond followed by PG Probably some kind of Easton tubing stamp. Still not a bad deal considering I got it almost for free.


----------



## bryce bubbles (May 3, 2007)

It could be an early 90s Gary Fisher SuperCaliber. I just picked up one that I think is a 90 or a 91 (though it was advertised as a 92) and it looks very similar with riveted cable stops, smooth rear drop outs and 1 1/4 head tube... with really quite nice welds. Some pictures here: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33875 but I've not checked the serial number. I'll have a look tonight and repost with my findings. Oh and I think the BB shell is quite wide... like 83mm, but again I'll check tonight. If nothing else it may rule out what it isn't.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I once had a corner in my office filled with Aluminum sample frames and I think I know which factory produced these frames. Let me guess...in that large a size it scales out at 4lbs 10oz? What's the serial number?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, I've pretty much determined it is a 93 Supercaliber. Nice frame, but not as cool as when I thought it was a Redline. Oh well, it only cost me $35. Since the paints not original, I think I still might strip the paint and polish it. 4lb. 10oz sound about right. Not quite the candidate for a weight weenie build I was hoping for. The bottom bracket is super wide, about 83mm. I don't know if that was the standard for the c-clip type bb or not.


----------



## Redline_AL60 (Sep 3, 2008)

New here. I'll post a pic of my 60AL later. Still riding it all of the time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Redline_AL60 said:


> New here. I'll post a pic of my 60AL later. Still riding it all of the time.


Okay.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

The BB screams pre-Trek Fisher, as do the dropouts. AL-1's had a cup/cone BB. Super Caliber sounds about right...


----------



## bryce bubbles (May 3, 2007)

Yeah, the BB code on my Supercaliber from that era is is F 9010 (then underneath) 1147. I'm not 100% sure of the year (if anyone can help that'd be great) it is the yellow/red. black fade colour which makes me think 1990, but the decals seem to be 91-92 style from what I have been able to find on the web to compare it to.

I don't think the frame that started this thread is still in the hands of the poster as I saw it for sale on ebay after this thread was started.


----------



## Redline_AL60 (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is my Bomber I cracked 2 frames before Redline replaced my cheaper frame with this Easton version. I've never been able to break this one. It's a 21 1/2 inch frame and I've been riding it for years. I'm thinking about painting it but can't find any decals.


----------



## bryce bubbles (May 3, 2007)

That frame does look similar to the Fishers... and indeed very nice. I was thinking of repainting my Supercaliber while with red decals and highlights adn I thin k you've just made my decision easier!

Does it have a 1 1/4 inch headset? Could you tell me what the number are on the BB if there are any as I'd be interested to see if they're similar to the Fisher ones to see if they came from the same framebuilder/factory.

cheers


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, I've pretty much determined mine to be a 91 Super caliber. Although it does look similar to the white redline just posted. Do you have any more detail pics of the stays, dropouts and cable guides? I was planning on selling mine because it really wasn't what I wanted, but I didn't get any bidders at a practically give away price. Now, I'm thinking about stripping/polishing it and putting some vintage Redline BMX decals on it and single speeding it, but its not a priority.


----------



## Redline_AL60 (Sep 3, 2008)

I love how the Red Ringle Hubs and Bottle Cages highlights the color and brand. I've never seen another ride like this anywhere.

The bottom brack # is 

F1001
1680

(frame)7005 Heat treated Aluminum



Any knowledge you have of this frame would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Redline_AL60 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes it does have 1 1/4 inch headset.


----------



## bryce bubbles (May 3, 2007)

Hmmm... same serial number format as the Fishers and it seems same frame material (photo attached of the sticker on mine). Make me think they all came out of the same factory - but which one? Maybe muddybuddy's is a Redline after all. You guys with the same size frame should compare geometry to see if they are indeed the same - mine is the next size down (though I probably need the larger size!)


----------



## Redline_AL60 (Sep 3, 2008)

Your frame looks just like mine.


----------



## bryce bubbles (May 3, 2007)

My thoughts exactly.

though on my main tubes where we have the Easton 'E' and then you have a 'PG', mine says 'DB' - my guess would be 'PG' stands for 'ProGram' and 'DB' for 'Double Butted', but I could be wrong. I'm at work at the moment, but I'll take some photos tonight around some of the frame details.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Redline al60 watch that bar end it looks like its not on enough handlebar. You could end up crushing handlebar or your face. Either way you're going to regret it.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Interesting, the frames do look identical. Does the redline have a 1-1/4" fork?

Oops. Already answered. So they are identical. Looks like I have a Redline frame afterall. Maybe.


----------



## bryce bubbles (May 3, 2007)

Yup I don't think there's too many differences between the two. If you want yours to be a redline let it be so I say. I've flicked an email to Fisher Bikes querying the heritage of mine, maybe you could contact Redline, if they still exist (I've see only ever seen their BMXes over here in Australia, and then not for a long time), and you never know you may get some joy. 

gm1230126 said he may know what factory they all came out of - did anyone hear where he though it may be?

Here are some pics showing the frame stampings on my frame.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Final assembly factory on the bike with the serial number showing is Fairly in Taiwan. Not sure who made the frame.


----------



## bryce bubbles (May 3, 2007)

Cheers. Much appreciated.


----------



## renegade two (Mar 7, 2012)

*1991 redline*

I hope these pics help I have had this bike since 1995.


muddybuddy said:


> I really wanted one of the aluminum Redline frames back when they were advertising in the back of MBA during the early 90s. I don't know how rare these are but I've only seen one other. Some interesting features include the rivited on cable guides, 1-1/4 headset and the c-clip/press-in bottom bracket which all date it back to the early 1990s. The decals don't look original, but the paint may be. I originally had plans to strip and polish it and put some of the repro Redline BMX decals on it, but the paint is in better condition than I was expecting, so I may keep it. It is also on the heavy side for an alloy bike. After a bit of research, the only reference I could find on the early alloy Redlines was a mention in a thread about a 1991 Redline 60AL, which would be about the right time frame. I also know that Control Tech built the alloy BMX frames for Redline at one point, and I think they may have also built these, but I don't know for sure. Anyway, its not a 'ham, but I think its still a cool early alloy frame. This one will be on the long slow build track, otherwise I would have waited till it was finished to post. BTW, if anyone has any more information on these, or scans of the MBA ad, that would be appreciated.


----------



## renegade two (Mar 7, 2012)

Redline_AL60 said:


> Here is my Bomber I cracked 2 frames before Redline replaced my cheaper frame with this Easton version. I've never been able to break this one. It's a 21 1/2 inch frame and I've been riding it for years. I'm thinking about painting it but can't find any decals.


What is this frame worth and how rare is it?


----------



## renegade two (Mar 7, 2012)

Redline_AL60 said:


> New here. I'll post a pic of my 60AL later. Still riding it all of the time.


I have the same bike I will post more pics when i put it back together.Any idea what it is worth?


----------



## NDMethot (Apr 12, 2021)

muddybuddy said:


> Yeah, I've pretty much determined it is a 93 Supercaliber. Nice frame, but not as cool as when I thought it was a Redline. Oh well, it only cost me $35. Since the paints not original, I think I still might strip the paint and polish it. 4lb. 10oz sound about right. Not quite the candidate for a weight weenie build I was hoping for. The bottom bracket is super wide, about 83mm. I don't know if that was the standard for the c-clip type bb or not.


I have a actual Redline frame that I don't think I'll do anything with. Shoot me an email? See if you like it?

[email protected]


----------

